# IT'S GONE



## Fleurs_Du_Mal (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok I logged back in to let everyone know my DP/DR is gone.
I got DP/DR from a huge panic attack I had after pot 2 months ago. I dont think it was from the pot because i felt weird all week before and when I took one hit of the bong i was sent into a major panic attack. The doctors (one who is a very well known anxiety specialist) assured me that my limbic system had been absolutely kick started when I had it which sent me into a period of high generalized anxiety.
Yeah people have panic attacks on pot .. I didnt know this when it happened to me i thought I was dying I have never been more terrified in my whole life.. the next day I woke up and the feeling didnt pass i worried and worried and worried..
I cried I thought my life was over , I saw the world different I thought the most bizzarre things my arms didnt feel like they were mine , my thoughts were different and I couldnt relate to myself as a person. I cried over old photos.
It was so bad I flew home from Los Angeles from a 3 month trip id planned for a YEAR the money my friends everything are still there.. but im logging in to let everyone know there is hope.
I PROMISE YOU if your circumstances are like mine you can get better.
I had the craziest thoughts i wrote them down and literally couldnt believe that I thought of them. I once had a panic attack thinking about how my eyes worked.
I still suffer with some anxiety but god I could cope with that forever with this DP gone and things DO go back to normal!

For those interested iv been on Celexa 20mg for 4 weeks now.
my tips anyway ( like many others)
1. omega 3 
2. Vitamin b12
3. Lose the fear , it took me over a month to but once i literally said fuck it I dont care if this is my life so be it im not sitting in and losing my friends and boyfriend over this.
4. Believe and TRUST this can get better
5. Stay away from the internet. I havent logged in in 2 weeks and it helped so much . Your brain is so individual the circumstances individual so please dont compare yourself , especially when I was in my most anxious state and read about others stories I found myself getting symptoms Id NEVER got before. 
6. Go out even when it feels SHIT just do it. I still have anxiety and moments I feel crap but believe me from jsut going out getting up early not lying in bed and doing productive things and STAYING out when I felt crap I started to overcome hurdles! I believed in myself!
7. Dont think this is a precurser to anything more than DP.DR I know that there are other mental illneses that have these symptoms but once I really accepted that this was MY OWN BRAIN doing this to me because it thought I needed protection I believed it.
8. Watch crap tv , junk if you will laugh , cry whatever !
9. Take advantage of when you feel good when it starts to go and write it down exactly how you feel when DP/DR comes back you can look at it and believe from your own words that you felt better and this isnt forever.

good luck I know it sucks it ruined a whole summer and cost me a lot of money but im stronger now than ever. Iv learnt so much and if anything im more grateful for life than ever. Stay strong x
if anyone wants to talk feel free to contact me I wont be logging in much here probaably so pm me for my email


----------



## existentially plagued (Aug 14, 2011)

way to go and great post!

its funny that the recovery stories get no replies ?


----------



## ProphetEdison (Apr 10, 2011)

Fleurs_Du_Mal said:


> Ok I logged back in to let everyone know my DP/DR is gone.
> I got DP/DR from a huge panic attack I had after pot 2 months ago. I dont think it was from the pot because i felt weird all week before and when I took one hit of the bong i was sent into a major panic attack. The doctors (one who is a very well known anxiety specialist) assured me that my limbic system had been absolutely kick started when I had it which sent me into a period of high generalized anxiety.
> Yeah people have panic attacks on pot .. I didnt know this when it happened to me i thought I was dying I have never been more terrified in my whole life.. the next day I woke up and the feeling didnt pass i worried and worried and worried..
> I cried I thought my life was over , I saw the world different I thought the most bizzarre things my arms didnt feel like they were mine , my thoughts were different and I couldnt relate to myself as a person. I cried over old photos.
> ...


 I've been suffering from it for about 3 years and i'ma try to do what you did. Nice to hear you recovered


----------



## Acoustics (Jun 5, 2011)

Fleurs_Du_Mal said:


> Ok I logged back in to let everyone know my DP/DR is gone.
> I got DP/DR from a huge panic attack I had after pot 2 months ago. I dont think it was from the pot because i felt weird all week before and when I took one hit of the bong i was sent into a major panic attack. The doctors (one who is a very well known anxiety specialist) assured me that my limbic system had been absolutely kick started when I had it which sent me into a period of high generalized anxiety.
> Yeah people have panic attacks on pot .. I didnt know this when it happened to me i thought I was dying I have never been more terrified in my whole life.. the next day I woke up and the feeling didnt pass i worried and worried and worried..
> I cried I thought my life was over , I saw the world different I thought the most bizzarre things my arms didnt feel like they were mine , my thoughts were different and I couldnt relate to myself as a person. I cried over old photos.
> ...


..I love you. I had the exact same experience with pot, the exact same panic attack on how my eyes worked, and everything you had right down to the feeling of being happy and writing it down so I feel better next time I felt bad I could read it. Thi gives me hope, becauze you said yiu recovered in only 2 weeks. School starts forme soon ans I bet 2 weeks I feel great. Thanks so much for this post, add me on facebook. :]


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

> 1. omega 3
> 2. Vitamin b12
> 3. Lose the fear , it took me over a month to but once i literally said fuck it I dont care if this is my life so be it im not sitting in and losing my friends and boyfriend over this.
> 4. Believe and TRUST this can get better
> ...


Why do I remember reading this same crap 14325 times before?



> it ruined a whole summer


Fuck this shitty forum, I'm out


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Why do I remember reading this same crap 14325 times before?


if you love to have DP, you'll have DP. that simple.


----------



## sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Just wondering, I was doing quite ok of ignoring the dp for weeks and I can feel that it is at the back burner like i can ignore it easily not to think about it easily but suddenly 2 days a go it is like going up to the front which is hard to ignore and it makes me cry since I was so frustrated. yesterday and last night i felt totally lost and like I am loosing my mind.The lost feeling so painful.This morning I am ok again meaning I can ignore even the thought comes I keep myself busy. Is it normal process of recovery?You experience the same?Cheers


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> if you love to have DP, you'll have DP. that simple.


That's some quite disrespectful thing to say. I hate DP/DR and so far it's the worst thing that ever happened to me. If I loved it, it wouldn't be a problem and I wouldn't be complaining about it, right?
But I don't mind, you are clearly going through a period of denial with all that "DP/DR doesn't exist" attitude. It will eventually strike you harder, believe me. It's better to deal with it like a mature person and not like a scared little ******.

It's either that or you're just trolling and you never had it at all.


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Lowrey said:


> if you love to have DP, you'll have DP. that simple.


Oh! Someone call the Nobel Committee, this guy's argument is flawless!


----------

